

Startup Quote x Women 2.0: Caterina Fake, co-founder, Hunch/Flickr - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/6330360863

======
raychancc
It’s about doing things that you haven’t done before, where you’re still kind
of a beginner, and not resting on your laurels.

\- Caterina Fake (@Caterina)

<http://startupquote.com/post/6330360863>

